# goat



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

I got a goat that passed her mucsplug yesterday how long do Yall think till she will kid


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What color was it?


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

Clear it was long


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can lose their mucus plugs, a month or so before kidding. Some not much time after, all are different.

When is her due date?

If it resembles an Amber tube like appearance, it will be very soon.


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know her due date I didn't even know she was pregnant when I bought her I got her around fathers day


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

She laying down on her side a lot to that mean she may be close


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When she gets up & down & paws the ground. Amber goo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep an eye on her, if she isn't pushing yet, she may be in pre-labor. It can take many hours to only a few.
With pre-labor the kids are making their way to the birth canal. If all of a sudden, the kids drop off her sides when looking at her from behind and she isn't as big around anymore, Her flanks will be sunk in when she is getting close. Her tailhead will drop down and her ligs will be softened, to gone. Her udder may get really tight and shiny. Amber color clear tube like discharge, means she is really close.


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

Yea she lay down she get rite back up then lay back down most time she wide open now u can just walk rite up to her an she will stand there an face the wall in the barn a lot to


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

I got home today her sides are sunk way in any her belly is very low an big


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids will likely be born soon... if she has dropped noticeably and her udder appears to be full and her teats plump, I'd say you should be seeing kids by morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids soon.

Happy Kidding


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

I still have no kids on ground starting to worry bout her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of her back end?


----------



## Travis (Oct 21, 2013)

Yea I can tom


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you seen any contractions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she trying to push? Restless? Panicky? 

Does she have a bulge in the vulva area.

If you are sensing something isn't right, never hesitate getting a goat vet.


----------

